#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Firmware Licensed UBNT

## alisonlps

Bom dia pessoal, estou precisando da ultima versão do firmware da ubiquiti que seja LICENSED, alguém tem ? Eu tenho a 6.1.2 e preciso da 6.1.3.

Preciso da XM, XW e TI, se alguém conseguir me ajudar, agradeço imensamente, obrigado.

----------


## klango

Amigo, você tem a 6.1.2 licensed? Pode me enviar? A última que consegui foi a 6.0.4... 
meu email é [email protected]

Obrigado.

----------


## avatar52

Por quê precisa especificamente Licensed? Dá pra ativar Compliance Test (imagino que 99,9% das pessoas que buscam esse firmware é pra isso) em qualquer firmware da UBNT com poucos comandos:



```
touch /etc/persistent/ct
save;reboot
```

 
Depois, só mudar via web o country para Compliance Test.

----------


## klango

> Por quê precisa especificamente Licensed? Dá pra ativar Compliance Test (imagino que 99,9% das pessoas que buscam esse firmware é pra isso) em qualquer firmware da UBNT com poucos comandos:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> touch /etc/persistent/ct
> save;reboot
> ```
> 
> ...


Sim, só que o rádio perde configuração ou reseta, trabalho todo novamente. Não vinga.
O negócio é ter o firmware, atualiza e já era. Estará eternamente ali o "Licensed/Compliance Test".

----------


## avatar52

> Sim, só que o rádio perde configuração ou reseta, trabalho todo novamente. Não vinga.
> O negócio é ter o firmware, atualiza e já era. Estará eternamente ali o "Licensed/Compliance Test".


Tenho vários rádios trabalhando com a versão 6.1.3 e Compliance Test, nunca resetaram do nada ou perderam a configuração. 

Interessante seu problema.

----------


## klango

> Tenho vários rádios trabalhando com a versão 6.1.3 e Compliance Test, nunca resetaram do nada ou perderam a configuração. 
> 
> Interessante seu problema.


Deixa os rádios na mão de técnico com fonte em curto, que juram que está boa...
Fonte em curto reseta rádio. Muita queda de energia seguida também reseta o rádio...

----------


## avatar52

Aí não é problema a nível de firmware, é problema físico. Aqui mantenho tudo isso dentro dos padrões, por isso não tenho problemas.

----------


## klango

> Aí não é problema a nível de firmware, é problema físico. Aqui mantenho tudo isso dentro dos padrões, por isso não tenho problemas.


Sim, também... mas sempre existe o "fator humano", aquelas coisas que por mais que tente, não consegue controlar.

----------


## sphreak

> Sim, também... mas sempre existe o "fator humano", aquelas coisas que por mais que tente, não consegue controlar.






> Deixa os rádios na mão de técnico com fonte em curto, que juram que está boa...
> Fonte em curto reseta rádio. Muita queda de energia seguida também reseta o rádio...


Se você não consegue controlar esse tipo de problema, quem está ou vai estar com sérios problemas (e talvez até prejuízos é seu provedor)

Se a solução para falha humana e defeito (curto) em POE é apelar pra firmware Licensed... É tapar o sol com a peneira. Alguma coisa errada não tá certa aí...

----------


## cwmbrasil

> Se você não consegue controlar esse tipo de problema, quem está ou vai estar com sérios problemas (e talvez até prejuízos é seu provedor)
> 
> Se a solução para falha humana e defeito (curto) em POE é apelar pra firmware Licensed... É tapar o sol com a peneira. Alguma coisa errada não tá certa aí...



A pergunta foi clara, se tem ou não a firmware para ajudar, e não apontar os possíveis erros que talvez você veja! sempre achei que esse fórum era pra ajudar e não criticar, mas pelo visto o seu provedor não deve ter falhas, gostaria muito de aprender com a não ter essas falhas, tens oque 100k de users conectados?

----------


## sphreak

> A pergunta foi clara, se tem ou não a firmware para ajudar, e não apontar os possíveis erros que talvez você veja! sempre achei que esse fórum era pra ajudar e não criticar, mas pelo visto o seu provedor não deve ter falhas, gostaria muito de aprender com a não ter essas falhas, tens oque 100k de users conectados?


Se queimou porque? Teu provedor deve ser uma zueira né?????? (Isso se tiver um.... :Pcguru:  )
Outra... Você é um fake de quem???? Criou esse perfil hoje as 2 da manhã pra vir ter essa diarréia verborrágica justo neste tópico... Vá plantar batata kra!!!! 
É óbvio e ululante que um provedor tem que rodar sem falhas. E o que eu tenho ou não de clientes é problema exclusivo meu!

----------


## alexwingert

> Bom dia pessoal, estou precisando da ultima versão do firmware da ubiquiti que seja LICENSED, alguém tem ? Eu tenho a 6.1.2 e preciso da 6.1.3.
> 
> Preciso da XM, XW e TI, se alguém conseguir me ajudar, agradeço imensamente, obrigado.


Bom dia Alison, tens como enviar o firmware 6.1.2 licensed para o meu e-mail [email protected] ?

----------


## wld.net1

> Se queimou porque? Teu provedor deve ser uma zueira né?????? (Isso se tiver um.... )
> Outra... Você é um fake de quem???? Criou esse perfil hoje as 2 da manhã pra vir ter essa diarréia verborrágica justo neste tópico... Vá plantar batata kra!!!! 
> É óbvio e ululante que um provedor tem que rodar sem falhas. E o que eu tenho ou não de clientes é problema exclusivo meu!


"sem falhas" não, mas ao menos falhas mínimas possíveis! concordo plenamente com o amigo @*sphreak*.

----------


## miguelmontanari

Atualizei 2 rockets AC lite e duas PowerBeam 400 AC para as versões 8.5.0. Até as versões anteriores eu tinha disponível a liberação de todos os canais, que realizei via Putty e WinSCP, após a atualização perdi a possibilidade de utilizar esses canais, mas quando efetuo o procedimento de novo de rodar o Script os equipamentos resetam e voltam para opção de aceitar os termos de uso e a opção de país. Inclusive atualizei esses equipamentos que estão a uma distancia de 30 km, tive que me deslocar até lá para logar e conectar novamente.

Alguém tem a solução para esse problema? Um novo script ou novo procedimento para liberação de todos os canais??

Estou precisando com urgência pois meus enlaces estão parados!! PLEASES

----------


## silviobob

> Atualizei 2 rockets AC lite e duas PowerBeam 400 AC para as versões 8.5.0. Até as versões anteriores eu tinha disponível a liberação de todos os canais, que realizei via Putty e WinSCP, após a atualização perdi a possibilidade de utilizar esses canais, mas quando efetuo o procedimento de novo de rodar o Script os equipamentos resetam e voltam para opção de aceitar os termos de uso e a opção de país. Inclusive atualizei esses equipamentos que estão a uma distancia de 30 km, tive que me deslocar até lá para logar e conectar novamente.
> 
> Alguém tem a solução para esse problema? Um novo script ou novo procedimento para liberação de todos os canais??
> 
> Estou precisando com urgência pois meus enlaces estão parados!! PLEASES


Boa tarde, aqui tive o mesmo problema, mais foi em apenas 1 tipo de equipamento, no caso a Power beam AC 620, tive que voltar a versão 8.4.3 que aceita o comando de liberação dos canais, acredito que seja algum "problema" de incompatibilidade com.o hardware dessa versão, pois os demais 200 dispositivos XC e WA atualizaram e estão funcionando corretamente.

----------


## fhayashi

Aqui estou usando o script normalmente.

Na 8.5, inclusive, está mostrando Compliance Test no país. Top

----------


## ronandopo

Ta na mao, sem bugs rodando liso.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...QN?usp=sharing

----------


## chocobama

> Ta na mao, sem bugs rodando liso.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...QN?usp=sharing


Opa. Muito obrigado pela atualizado. Os meus aqui estavam empacados na versão 6.0.4.
Eu atualizarei tudo com o arcontrol.

----------


## ASRDBIT

Boa noite alguém teria a versão XC 8.4 ou 8.5 licensed.

----------


## alextaws

alguém tem conseguido rodar compilance test nas versões 8.5.1 XC?

----------


## Danusio

meu rocket 5AC-PTP, instalei um XC.v8.0.2-licensed.33352.170327.1910, mostrou no country licensed, porém os canais permacem os do brasil, alguem já teve este problema?, conseguiu solução?

----------


## Cruvinel

Olá,

Pessoal segue o link para download dos firmwares licensed.
XW.v6.1.6-licensed
XM.v6.1.6-licensed
XC.v8.5.1-licensed
WA.v8.5.1-licensed

By Flytec

https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/f...zIqoQRZ0QtK6fB

----------


## Danusio

XC.v8.5.1-licensed não foi aceita no ROCKET 5AC-PTP, deu firmware Invalid.

----------


## Danusio

Agora deu certo, minha versão estava na 7, atualizei para 8.3, depois ele aceitou a 8.5.1, porém aparece licenciado e não libera os canais, acredito que esse rocket 5ac-ptp não aceita liberar os canais, já vi relato que funciona no rocket ac-lite.

----------


## Brunao

Pessoal alguém está usando a versão 6.1.7 para passar um feedback? Li relatos em que clientes ficavam desconectando do repetidor, ainda estou na versão 6.0.4 e não tenho problemas mas pelo histórico da ubnt esse fw já é antigo e pode vir causar algum transtorno no futuro.

----------


## alextaws

Aqui pra mim, normal

----------


## Danusio

eu uso, porem as airgrid xm tem que estar na versão xm 5.5.11, do contrário fica desconectando. com a xw não tem problemas.

----------


## Nobody

Aqui tenho tudo em 6.1.7 licensed sem problemas... 
Tem nano loco m5 (xm e xw), nano m5, airgrid m5 modelo antigo e novo (xm e xw), litebeam m5 (xw) e até os radios das torres
Na epoca que usei 6.0.4 lembro que tive uma meia duzia de cliente em que o radio "resetou" sozinho e tive que ir reconfigurar, até tem mais relatos sobre isso no forum da ubiquiti...
Só tive problema com 6.1.7 (em cliente) conectando em painel AC, mas voltei o firmware dos radios AC para 8.5.0 e não tive mais problemas

----------


## dodr

Amigo estou precisando ativar uns, porem minha duvida é. O clinte ja ta rodando, se eu mandar o comando, a antena zera padrao de fabrica ou continua configurada?

----------


## dodr

> Por quê precisa especificamente Licensed? Dá pra ativar Compliance Test (imagino que 99,9% das pessoas que buscam esse firmware é pra isso) em qualquer firmware da UBNT com poucos comandos:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> touch /etc/persistent/ct
> save;reboot
> ```
> 
> ...


Amigo estou precisando ativar uns, porem minha duvida é. O clinte ja ta rodando, se eu mandar o comando, a antena zera padrao de fabrica ou continua configurada?

----------


## guiggoo

> Aqui tenho tudo em 6.1.7 licensed sem problemas... 
> Tem nano loco m5 (xm e xw), nano m5, airgrid m5 modelo antigo e novo (xm e xw), litebeam m5 (xw) e até os radios das torres
> Na epoca que usei 6.0.4 lembro que tive uma meia duzia de cliente em que o radio "resetou" sozinho e tive que ir reconfigurar, até tem mais relatos sobre isso no forum da ubiquiti...
> Só tive problema com 6.1.7 (em cliente) conectando em painel AC, mas voltei o firmware dos radios AC para 8.5.0 e não tive mais problemas



respondendo ao amigo acima, só vai ter a opção de compliance teste, depois de aplicar o comando , precisa ir no país e alterar. mais não reseta.

meus clientes todos estão na 6.0.4 ., acima dessa , o ccq fica muuuito ruim. quanto mais nova a att pior fica. nas torres uso a ultima att mesmo... 8.7.1 os paineis todos AC , tem a opção licensed . mesmo na att comum.

----------


## Classeaprovedor

Se não me engano, acho que tenho a 6.3.2 (XM E XW)

----------

